# Which Alumilite do I want?



## Brain M (Jul 23, 2016)

Ok. Need some clarification here... this was my fist cast. I'm guessing that amazing clear cast (made by alumilite) and Alumilite clear are 2 different things? While I was cutting this cast into strips to use for knife blanks, it was real bendy and pliable. It was also blue on the outside but turned black as I sanded it. Though the dust was blue... I'm confused here. While on the Alumilite website, I see there are a ton of different options for casting. Which one do I want to make knife scales with? Both clear, colored and junk wood casting for knives and pens and calls. Thanks so much for your help guys, Brian.


----------



## Brain M (Jul 23, 2016)

Also, will alumilite white work for colored casting? Only reason I ask is its cheaper and if your gonna color it, why waste the clear stuff.. but I'm more interested in toughness then cheaping out.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 23, 2016)

The clear is the one to use. It's developed for what we do. If it's flexible after it didn't cure correctly, either wasn't mixed well or the ratio was off. Ask me how I know this.....


----------



## CWS (Jul 23, 2016)

I use clear to cast. I don't know what kind of dye you use but when I use Alumiite blue a little bit goes a long way. One drop in a four ounce cup of clear will turn in dark blue. Other colors don't seem to that strong


----------



## Brain M (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah... I used a lot more then that. I'll keep that in mind. I think this casting material is the wrong one as well. gonna order some alumilite clear here soon


----------

